# Best tent under $100



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi

ok i am needing a tent for the upcoming Archery Elk hunt and other hunts 
i am wanting it to be good quality and waterproof and be able to fit my pack and equipment in along with me. the lighter the better i can give it a extra coating of water proofer if needed I am limited to no more than $100 as i have kinda spent alot on gear this year and my wife said i had to be below $100 for a tent anyone have any suggestions.

Many thanks 
Wilky


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a youth model that cost $18 at walmart. Actually works good if your under 6 feet tall and packs up nice (not much room though). My other tent is my vehicle... and my other tent is a backpacking hammock with a tarp over it. Sorry, I'm not much help.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Might be too late but Outdoor Life magazine has a review of several 2 man tents this month. All 6 of the tents reviewed are under $200 with 2 of them under $100.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Stretch a rope between two trees and hang a tarp over it... If you fold the tarp in 3rds, one side goes on the ground and the other 2/3rds are the walls. Place rocks on the outside corners, and make sure the tag end is on the down hill side. If you want, you can seal off both ends with those little wooden clothes-line clips. It's cheap, light, simple, water proof, and keeps the bugs out.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

If it has to be a tent, this http://sixmoondesigns.com/tents/SkyscapeScout.html is the best price to weight ratio tent available. Use a pack cover for your pack and gear. Tarps are hard to beat, for price and and weight. $100 will buy you allot of light weight tarp http://www.outdoorequipmentsupplier.com ... _tarps.php


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Similar to other posts, the tarp or even the tube tent design work well! Swbuckmaster has used a similar system and has posted pics before. I like the hammock for very light weight, but you need a really good bag as having cold air all around gets a bit nipply. Otherwise, assuming you are not having to pack it in (not clear from your post) you can't beat the value of Costco and Sam's tents, but nothing particularly light or small.


----------

